# Groomer visit - very proud!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

About a month ago when we were having continually wet weather Millie's feet and legs got very bad matted. I was quite shocked when I realised how bad they were and felt bad for not realising sooner although matts can 'appear' quite quickly at times. She hates me touching her paws and I struggled to de matt them so I booked her in with a local groomer who had the usual repsonse of "It will probably be easier to shave it all off and start again"! I couldn't get in for a couple of weeks and then had to rearrange again and eventually got in there today. Whilst waiting for the appointment though I decided to just take every opportunity and actually cut the matts out knowing Millie would never let me use the de matter on her. Despite having mismatching paws and scruffy looking legs I eventually got them all out and this morning managed to clipper her legs so they looked a bit more even.  I still wanted their claws trimming and Millie needed her ears looking at so I still went for the appointment.

When I arrived the groomer started to look them over and then said..."so why have you bought these two here when they are so beautifully groomed?" :whoo:  Considering my 'do it when you can' and 'make it up as you go along' grooming method I was very chuffed! 

She said their claws were fine but poor Millie has serious ear hair problem and will need to go for a couple of visits so that it can be done gradually. I am going to be braver though and try and start them. Millie is such a placid little dog but REALLY hates being groomed especially ears and feet so I will have to use lots of rewards and try not to put her off the experience.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well done you!! They look gorgeous!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look lovely Sarah, super job x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are so darn cute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Sarah! You must have been chuffed at the compliment :twothumbs: What a great photo, they both look fab in their bandanas!

Btw, Obi has terrible hairy ears and they are a nightmare to pluck and keep clean. Little and often is how I try to do it with the hair plucking.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done, you must be chuffed with comments like that. They do look lovely and I love the bandanas. A lot of dogs don't like their paws groomed - I wonder why?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Sarah, it's always nice to receive a compliment...

I think the secret is just having the confidence to give it a go and not
getting too hung up on if you''are doing it right''..etc..

I thought both Daisy and Millie looked fab on Sunday


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Sarah. I know what it's like as Biscuit HATES having his paws combed and keeps trying to bite me or the comb but I keep a firm hold on him. I had to cut out lots of matts there too on holiday as it seemed the kindest way but now we've had a chance to clip him, it's not noticeable any more. We also had to cut huge chunks off on each side of his bottom, as it had become badly matted, which did make him look a bit odd! The combination of sea water and strong winds made him matted in minutes! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Well done! What a good mummy you are to your two gorgeous girls 

Dexter has very hairy ears but hates me touching them. It takes two of us,one to hold his head and the other to pluck. He needs it doing now actually..
He also hates me grooming his feet so now he has a mat on three of his feet. I cut one off but I've yet to get to grips with the others!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done with the grooming ... they look fab! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Sarah, sounds like a hugely successful and brilliant job. Big pat on the back to you 

Millie hates her paws being done, but its the one thing I can actually do in the bath. After lots of conditioner, I simply comb through the paws (feet bit really) and its just enough for her to tolerate. It makes grooming them when she's dry a whole lot easier.

When you remove the hair from the ears are you using the ear powder?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done Sarah -knew you could do it and also save yourself a fortune :whoo::hug: x


----------

